# Martha's Vineyard Camping



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking at summer vacations for next year, and we are thinking of Martha's Vineyard. Anyone have any experience camping there, or suggestions?


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

REALLY???!!!! No one has EVER gone? Nothing??!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The only time I've heard of people going to MV, is when they camp on Cape Cod and do a day trip over to one of the two islands- either MV or Nantucket. Pretty expensive to take a TV and a trailer over on the ferry, and when you get there, EVERYTHING is more expensive. In actuality, I dont even know of any campgrounds on either island!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I was going to say if it's as expensive to camp there as it is for everything else on MV, you will need a serious loan or line of credit just for the weekend! Nice place, prices stupid!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

There is a campground there!! Martha's Vineyard Family Campground

We have never been there.........and it did not review well in RVPark review, but that doesn't mean a whole lot as i have been to many a nice place that did not review well.........

See their Travel Page, You do need to make ferry reservations............

Good Luck

Some of us are getting together in 2 weeks if you are interested.......


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

clarkely said:


> There is a campground there!! Martha's Vineyard Family Campground
> 
> We have never been there.........and it did not review well in RVPark review, but that doesn't mean a whole lot as i have been to many a nice place that did not review well.........
> 
> ...


This is what I found too, and I got some information from them. It is only $357 per week for full hook up, but I have no idea what the cost of the ferry is.
I was planning on going to the Cape, but I wanted to see what the deal with MV would be since it is right there.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You'll have to contact the ferry service (Nantucket and Martha vineyards' steamship authority) to get the actual cost, but as I recall it is 175.00 round trip, first come first serve. Couple of things to consider. With the exception of Eagartown and Oaks Bluff, the island is "dry". And in those mentioned towns, they kinda make up there own prices, cause- lets face it- they are the only game in town.

As a matter of fact, my wife and I found the prices for everything similar to being on Bermuda, except for the palm trees, pink sand shores and english accent.

I strongly recommend looking at the Cape as "home base", and travel to the islands on the high speed ferry for a day trip. I think you'll save a ton of money, and from the Cape base, you can travel to Provincetown, check out the lighthouses, see a ton of different beaches (Ocean and then bay side- all offer spectacular vista's) even get some seafood from our local fish markets and cook it at your campsite (all the fishmarkets will give you advice on how to cook whatever you buy), or you can even sign up for a 4 or 8 hour fishing trip out of Rock Harbor in Orleans, and catch your own fish. last I checked, a 4 hour block for a party of two is $225.00. (google "Rock Harbor fishing fleet", and then check images) People have told me that catching fish was half as fun as the time on the water.

lastly, you can give CalvinandHobbes a shout, and we'll point you in the right direction!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> You'll have to contact the ferry service (Nantucket and Martha vineyards' steamship authority) to get the actual cost, but as I recall it is 175.00 round trip, first come first serve. Couple of things to consider. With the exception of Eagartown and Oaks Bluff, the island is "dry". And in those mentioned towns, they kinda make up there own prices, cause- lets face it- they are the only game in town.
> 
> As a matter of fact, my wife and I found the prices for everything similar to being on Bermuda, except for the palm trees, pink sand shores and english accent.
> 
> ...


Thanks, That is what I'll do. I'll PM you for all the insider info!!!


----------

